# Orange Coast Puzzle Meet 2015 (April 18th in Costa Mesa, CA)



## KimLan (Mar 8, 2015)

Orange Coast Puzzle Meet (OCPM) is an official WCA competition that will be held at Orange Coast College in Costa Mesa, California on April 18th, 2015!


*Location:*
_Orange Coast College_
2701 Fairview Rd
Costa Mesa, CA 92626


*Time:*
10:00 am - 7:00 pm


*Events:*
3x3
One-Handed
Blindfolded
Pyraminx

In addition, there will be 2 unofficial Surprise Events occurring at OCPM that will be free for anyone to participate. These events will still be pertaining to solving puzzles; however, the details of these events will not be announced until the day of the competition. So you'll just have to attend to figure out what this is all about!


*Registration:*
The registration fee will be $5 for one event, and $10 for two or more.

Included in the price of registration, all participants will receive a name badge, an exclusive OCPM pin, and access to a complimentary Sticker Station.


*Prizes:*
First place in each of the official WCA events (3x3, OH, BLD, Pyraminx) will receive an engraved, crystal award.
First place in either of the Surprise Events will receive a special award coinciding with the respective event.


For more information about the event, please visit our website:
www.cubingusa.com/OCPM2015/


I hope to see you there!


----------



## Suzuha (Mar 22, 2015)

W00t! I'm going! This is going to be my first comp!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm excited. It'll be my first time officially competing in BLD.


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 24, 2015)

Im going  Should be an interesting comp.


----------



## KimLan (Mar 26, 2015)

*Update:
*We have expanded the second and third rounds of 3x3!
In order to allow more people to enjoy the experience of competing in later rounds, the numbers have been tentatively set for top 45 in round 2 and top 20 in the final.


There's just over two weeks left to register, so if you haven't already, register as soon as possible to claim your spot at OCPM!


----------



## JaySigner (Mar 26, 2015)

Thx KimLan!!


----------



## Suzuha (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## KimLan (Mar 30, 2015)

The trophies have arrived!








Only three more weeks left to work towards getting your hands on one of these! You won't want to miss out on this.


----------



## KimLan (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey guys, there's just one more week left to register.

Check out the OCPM pins that will be available exclusively to registered competitors!






One pin for each competitor is included in the price of registration.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 8, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 18, 2015)

So apparently I have stuff to do. I'm unable to go.


----------

